

Ask HN: Something weird with accessing through a node.js proxy? - tonyarkles

I'm experimenting with the nodejitsu node-http-proxy (https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy), and my super simple proxy seems to be working well. I've just tried surfing around to a bunch of sites I normally visit, and they've loaded fine.<p>Unfortunately, when I try to load HN with the proxy running, I just get a blank screen that says "Unknown." Does anyone know anything about that? Experienced it before?
======
jjm
do a `curl -v <url>` and paste the output.

~~~
tonyarkles
Without the proxy:

$ curl -v <http://news.ycombinator.com/> * About to connect() to
news.ycombinator.com port 80 (#0) * Trying 174.132.225.106... connected *
Connected to news.ycombinator.com (174.132.225.106) port 80 (#0) > GET /
HTTP/1.1 > User-Agent: curl/7.19.7 (universal-apple-darwin10.0) libcurl/7.19.7
OpenSSL/0.9.8r zlib/1.2.3 > Host: news.ycombinator.com > Accept: _/_ > <
HTTP/1.1 200 OK < Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8 < Cache-Control:
private < Connection: close < Cache-Control: max-age=0 < \-- snipped out the
expected content --

$ curl -v -x localhost:8010 <http://news.ycombinator.com/> * About to
connect() to proxy localhost port 8010 (#0) * Trying 127.0.0.1... connected *
Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1) port 8010 (#0) > GET
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> HTTP/1.1 > User-Agent: curl/7.19.7 (universal-
apple-darwin10.0) libcurl/7.19.7 OpenSSL/0.9.8r zlib/1.2.3 > Host:
news.ycombinator.com > Accept: _/_ > Proxy-Connection: Keep-Alive > < HTTP/1.1
200 OK < content-type: text/html; charset=utf-8 < cache-control: private <
connection: close < Transfer-Encoding: chunked < * Closing connection #0

Even more strange is in Safari and Chrome, the HN returns the string
"Unknown.", but with curl, it doesn't seem to even return that.

~~~
tonyarkles
Awwww, it ate the newlines.

Without the proxy:

    
    
      $ curl -v http://news.ycombinator.com/
      * About to connect() to news.ycombinator.com port 80 (#0)
      *   Trying 174.132.225.106... connected
      * Connected to news.ycombinator.com (174.132.225.106) port 80 (#0)
      > GET / HTTP/1.1
      > User-Agent: curl/7.19.7 (universal-apple-darwin10.0) libcurl/7.19.7   OpenSSL/0.9.8r zlib/1.2.3
      > Host: news.ycombinator.com
      > Accept: */*
      > 
      < HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      < Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      < Cache-Control: private
      < Connection: close
      < Cache-Control: max-age=0
      < 
    

\-- snipped out the expected content --

    
    
      $ curl -v -x localhost:8010 http://news.ycombinator.com/
      * About to connect() to proxy localhost port 8010 (#0)
      *   Trying 127.0.0.1... connected
      * Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1) port 8010 (#0)
      > GET http://news.ycombinator.com/ HTTP/1.1
      > User-Agent: curl/7.19.7 (universal-apple-darwin10.0) libcurl/7.19.7 OpenSSL/0.9.8r zlib/1.2.3
      > Host: news.ycombinator.com
      > Accept: */*
      > Proxy-Connection: Keep-Alive
      > 
      < HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      < content-type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      < cache-control: private
      < connection: close
      < Transfer-Encoding: chunked
      < 
      * Closing connection #0
    

Even more strange is in Safari and Chrome, the HN returns the string
"Unknown.", but with curl, it doesn't seem to even return that.

~~~
tonyarkles
I just want to make sure I've pointed out that it's only on HN that I get this
problem (so far). I surfed around for a while through the proxy (reddit,
slashdot, a few other places) and they all worked fine.

